

Prediction: IPv6 will simply fade away - gtani
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2008/8/23/161150/550

======
tptacek
Plenty of Very Important IETF initiatives fail. Look at IP multicast. Clearly,
6 billion endpoints don't _need_ globally routable addresses for the Internet,
in its current service model, to work. Moreover, it's unclear whether once the
addressing problem is solved, the scalability problems will be tenable.

I don't know why the Kuro5shin comments are so harsh. I think the article
makes a decent point. Here's a credible backup (although, from someone who is
ultimately an IPv6 supporter):

<http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/ipv6mess.html>

